# southern cali



## kanadan (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.wildomarrotaryclub.org/br...-Showdown.html
this is the first annual event I plan on entering and doing some vending hope to meet some other SMF members here hope you can make it


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 9, 2010)

It is on my calander now.


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 10, 2010)

Got it on my calander too that's not too far from me.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 10, 2010)

Well all be. I just might have to make a trip to Wildomar...


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 14, 2010)

i sent info to my brother who lives in socal


----------



## gto driver (Feb 19, 2010)

That date is on my calendar.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

Now that looks like a good time to be had by all.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG you guys are KILLING me. I just found out about the event two weeks ago. Made plans to go & now my boy's are signed up for baseball & have games that day!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What can a proud dad do


----------

